# Beginner-ish Setting up NEW HT Sound Help please!



## DrInvincible (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

I'm new to the forums and I have been digging to find information on the my home theater audio set up. I have searched this forum and many others, but I still have many questions that I'm not sure of, so thanks to everyone who helps! 

*Background info:* I know how to do a lot when it comes to electronic set up and wiring, but when it comes down to the facts of why I'm not sure. The setup I am doing is in an upstairs bonus room, of relatively large size. Its practically a square. I currently have a Denon 2310CI with Klipsch Quintet III and the Synergy 12 sub. The speakers are temporary as I plan to upgrade to speaker in the realm of the Klipsch Reference series in the next 12 months. I'll be setting up for 5.1 for now and will later add the 7.1 if necessary. Essentially the wall with the TV will have the Denon right there so speaker cable runs for the fronts and center will be short and simple. Also, I want my set up to sound great and be as clean as possible, but at the end of the day I'm no true audiophile, I just want what is best in a reasonable budget (cables+plugs under $200-$300). I can't say that I would or would not be able to tell the difference in minute levels, I just want what will give me the best sound that 99% of people would notice.

*Additional info:* I want to do this set up in a way that I can use it with the Klipsch Quintet I have not and simply just swap the speakers with the higher end ones I buy in the future. So this should entail leaving extra cable in walls and also reusing banana plugs or swapping those out as well.[/COLOR]

*Questions:*

1) What type of speaker cable should I use? (In terms of AWG and brand). I am leaning towards 14 gauge so that it will work on both speakers and it should be thick enough. BTW none of the runs will be greater than 30-40ft, I'm assuming closer to 20ft. In regards to brand, does it really matter? Monoprice is loved by many, but not so much by some audophiles. Any help on this matter would be great.

2) Banana Plugs, I'm definitely going to use them. I'm going to need 20, so which banana plugs are really good? Again, monoprice tends to be a top contender, but there are those who swear by other companies. I believe the best type is the screw banana plugs in which you put the cable thru and then screw on the plug? Also, should I heat shrink? If so, exactly what am I heat shrinking? I have done heat shrinking many times but I'm a little confused in regards to banana plugs.

3) I know that you should avoid electrical cables when running speaker cables. What are the rules of thumb on this? Unfortunately I think I'm screwed in some parts of the run so advice on what to do when I have no choice would be great.

4) I plan on leaving approx 1ft extra in the walls for future mods, how should I place the cable in the wall? I hear if you roll it up like a circle it can effect sound.

5) What is the best subwoofer wiring method? How should I wire the sub to the sub, speaker cable or RCA? Should I do it old-fashioned and wire all the speakers to the sub? Also, if RCA is the best, does electrical cable cause any issues with this? I guess since its the sub it shouldn't matter tho....

*CONCLUSION: *Sorry for the many questions and length of them. I should want to be detailed to make it easier to answer. I REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE the help everyone offers! Please feel free to ask questions and offer any more advice as well! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! :wave: :bigsmile::sn:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You're supposed to keep cables and power about 6" away from each other but typically you won't cause problems. 

Don't worry too much about how you ball up the excess wire. If your worried about it then just leave the excess in the attic. 

14awg is fine and any banana plugs that fit tight are good. 

As for a subwoofer I would run RG-6 coax with RCA tips if you're going in-wall. Or use a good RCA cable. Avoid passing speakers through the sub. The reason for this is that you want to send an lfe signal to the sub for every speaker not just the front left/right. Your denon will handle crossover. 

Good luck and post some picks.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Be careful when shopping for speaker cable. Look for AWG, not simply "gauge." There is a lot of cable marketed by "gauge" which is not a standard and can be anything that the manufacturer wants it to be. Example: I bought some cheap 12 "gauge" speaker wire, made in China. The conductor size was barely equal to AWG 16. Lots of misinformation and misleading info out there. Buy cable with AWG wire size and you will be better off.

Another marketing "trick" is to use copper coated steel wire. I would shop for pure copper, since steel has higher resistance than copper.


----------



## DrInvincible (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the help this definitely puts me in the right direction, will post pics in the next few weeks!


----------



## DrInvincible (Mar 18, 2013)

what cable brands do you recommend? or from where? Thanks!


----------



## DrInvincible (Mar 18, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Be careful when shopping for speaker cable. Look for AWG, not simply "gauge." There is a lot of cable marketed by "gauge" which is not a standard and can be anything that the manufacturer wants it to be. Example: I bought some cheap 12 "gauge" speaker wire, made in China. The conductor size was barely equal to AWG 16. Lots of misinformation and misleading info out there. Buy cable with AWG wire size and you will be better off.
> 
> Another marketing "trick" is to use copper coated steel wire. I would shop for pure copper, since steel has higher resistance than copper.


what cable brands would you recommend? or from where?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

There are strongly conflicting opinions about how much cables come into play with regard to sound quality. 

I would say unless your going for a cost no object set up then generic thick shielded copper cables are fine. Brand does not matter much. 

14awg copper wire should do you fine.


----------



## DrInvincible (Mar 18, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> There are strongly conflicting opinions about how much cables come into play with regard to sound quality.
> 
> I would say unless your going for a cost no object set up then generic thick shielded copper cables are fine. Brand does not matter much.
> 
> 14awg copper wire should do you fine.


sounds good, thanks!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Just get Monoprice, its a great product, and price competitive. Although I wish I would have gotten a longer spool and higher AWG. I got 14awg, but I am going to probably end up having longer distances.

I like banana plugs, but I don't like the pin type for older speakers and stereos that don't have banana plugs. 

I have always had the speaker wires next to power cables. Never really had a problem with sound quality or humming.

I have never done heat shrinking. But it would seem not to be very convenient later when you upgrade anything or have to move anything. But thats just my take on it.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Zip ties from Home Depot for wire management is your best friend. Easy to work with and easy to remove.


----------

